# The Best Thanksgiving Turkey



## jw (Nov 14, 2017)

. . . is ham, deer steaks, deer beer beef stew, brisket, pork butt, steaks on the grill, chili, homemade tex-mex, or other non-Turkey, yet meatful dishes.

The best turkey is no turkey. 

*ducks*


----------



## Cymro (Nov 14, 2017)

What about young Welsh salt marsh lamb? That’s one reason the EU does not want us to leave, because they can’t get enough of the lamb. One leg of Lamb pink in the centre, with new potatoes, small tender leeks, steamed cabbage and green garden peas, roast parsnips, and gravy made from some of fat from the cooking tin, but don’t forget it must have a dressing of fresh chopped garden mint and vinegar. And when the family or guests ask for bread at the end to dip in the gravy, you know that it’s a cracker! The gravy is known by the quality of the meat.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 14, 2017)

We should start the PB equivalent of that regular sketch from the Hee Haw show, "Hey Grandpa, what's for supper?" We could yell, "Hey Josh, what ya grill'n?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parakaleo (Nov 14, 2017)

"The best pie is a cupcake!"
"The best fish is a waffle!"
"The best wine is a beer!"

This is fun...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jack K (Nov 14, 2017)

Joshua said:


> deer beer beef stew



I'm still working on being able to say this fast, three times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 14, 2017)

We’ve tried smoked turkey and fried turkey, and they’re great! However, for the complementary tastes that make up our family’s Thanksgiving meal, an oven roasted turkey works best. I love me some turkey! Gobble gobble!


----------



## jw (Nov 13, 2021)

Bump


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 13, 2021)

Speaking of turkey… many many years ago I began brining my turkey prior to cooking it. What a difference it makes! 

In 2020 I stumbled upon Cowboy Kent Rollins’ YouTube channel, and let me tell you: his turkey brine recipe is the best I’ve ever used. Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Nov 13, 2021)

SolaScriptura said:


> Speaking of turkey… many many years ago I began brining my turkey prior to cooking it. What a difference it makes!
> 
> In 2020 I stumbled upon Cowboy Kent Rollins’ YouTube channel, and let me tell you: his turkey brine recipe is the best I’ve ever used. Highly recommended.


I like the cut of that feller’s jib, as they say.


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Nov 13, 2021)

We’ve always had baked...ho hum. Tried deep fried a few years ago and I’d have that 10 out of 10 times over oven roasted. Trying smoked this year. 

We’ve never deviated from Turkey on Thanksgiving. But for that day-that-shall-not-be-mentioned a month later we have frequently deviated from American classic and done Mexican or Italian.


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Nov 13, 2021)

SolaScriptura said:


> Speaking of turkey… many many years ago I began brining my turkey prior to cooking it. What a difference it makes!
> 
> In 2020 I stumbled upon Cowboy Kent Rollins’ YouTube channel, and let me tell you: his turkey brine recipe is the best I’ve ever used. Highly recommended.


I initially read this as you brine your turkey for years prior to cooking. I was wondering how you hadn’t died of food illness!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 13, 2021)

One year I smoked our turkey… we love smoked turkey! Especially sliced thin on sandwiches. But what we discovered was that for our “Thanksgiving meal” with all the accompanying Thanksgiving side dishes… the smoked taste didn’t quite work with the “traditional” flavor profile of the meal.


----------



## Miss Marple (Nov 13, 2021)

Eyedoc84 said:


> We’ve always had baked...ho hum. Tried deep fried a few years ago and I’d have that 10 out of 10 times over oven roasted. Trying smoked this year.
> 
> We’ve never deviated from Turkey on Thanksgiving. But for that day-that-shall-not-be-mentioned a month later we have frequently deviated from American classic and done Mexican or Italian.


Smoked turkey for the win.

And for the following month. . . may I recommend prime rib.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 13, 2021)

My late sister's youngest son is trying to keep the family gathering at her house going for those in town this year. But they always do smoked which I just don't like. So I'm on tap to do a small roast turkey. I will ditch the backbone and drape it over more stuffing than you can shake a stick at which I've done once in the past to good results. Dry brine maybe but will have to watch any additional salt to the stuffing and gravy or it will be too salty.


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 13, 2021)

Medium rare lamb (or hogget) roast, with rosemary and mint jelly - unbleatable..!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 13, 2021)

Miss Marple said:


> And for the following month. . . may I recommend prime rib.


While never for a holiday meal far as I recall (no turkey would have been heresy to my mother), my best beast to cook was a full rib roast for big family gatherings at the old homestead mid 1990s to mid 2000s. With my mom gone now nearly ten years and the homestead gone now almost as long too, I have had no occasion to do that. And I would do a five rib nearly 2 feet long, which barely fit in the big roasting pan. Herb garlic paste all over the fat cap and between the separated ribs from the roast the way to go. No bird can beat that.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 13, 2021)

NaphtaliPress said:


> And I would do a five rib nearly 2 feet long, which barely fit in the big roasting pan. Herb garlic paste all over the fat cap and between the separated ribs from the roast the way to go. No bird can beat that.


I'd love to drag you up here to prepare a small community feast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

